# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  قصة عمربن الخطاب والقبطي؟

## عبيدالله بن علي

السلام عليكم ارجوا مساعده في عمل بحث عن قصة عمر بن الخطاب والقبطي (متى تعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم أمهاتهم أحراراً) دكتور السيرة يريد البحث في تخريجها ولا اعرف الطريقة كيف يعمل بحث اولا ثم ما هي الكتب التي وردت فيها القصة مع العلم طالب جديد في المعهد يعني لا يعرف التخريج الا رؤوس اقلام فقط وجزاكم الله خيرا على سعة صدوركم

----------


## عبيدالله بن علي

ذكر قصّتها الحافظ السيوطي في (جامع الأحاديث) مسند عمر بن الخطاب ، وذكره كذلك في كتابه حسن المحاضرة في أخبار مصر والقاهرة ، وذكره الإمام المتّقي الهندي في (كنز العمال) ج12 ص660-661 .
وهذا نص القصّة كاملة كم جاءت: 
أخرج ابن عبد الحكم: ((عن أنس، قال: أتَى رجلٌ مِن أهل مصر إلى عمر بن الخطاب ، فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين، عائذٌ بك من الظُّلم، قال: عذت معاذاً، قال: سابقتُ ابن عمرو بن العاص فسبقته، فجعل يضربني بالسَّوط، ويقول: أنا ابن الأكرمين!.
فكتب عمر إلى عمرو يأمره بالقدوم بابنه معه. 
فقدم فقال عمر: أين المصري؟ خذ السوط فاضرب -أي يضرب ابن عمرو بن العاص-، فجعل يضربه بالسوط، ويقول عُمر: اضربْ ابن الأكرمين. 
ثم قال للمصري: ضعه على صلعة عمرو، قال: يا أمير المؤمنين، إنما ابنه الذي ضربني وقد أشتفيت منه، فقال عمر -بن الخطاب- لعمرو: مذ كم تعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم أمهاتهم أحرارا!! قال: يا أمير المؤمنين، لم أعلم ولم يأتيني )). انتهى

هكذا السيوطي والمتقي الهندي ذكراه من غير إسناد ، عن أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم من (فتوح مصر) ولم يذكروا إسناده ، لندرسه هل هو صحيح أم ضعيف (أم باطل ) ،..

والخلاصة: نحنُ أهل السنّة والجماعة ، قد نص جمهور علمائنا على جواز التساهل في أسانيد (السّير والمواعظ والترغيب والترهيب والفضائل) مما لا يُخالف أو يُصادم الأصول والأحكام الشّرعية .. ونصوص علمائنا على ذلك كثيرة ، ومنها قول الحافظ العراقي في (شرح ألفية الحديث) ج2 ص291:
(( أمّا غير الموضوع فجوَّزوا التّساهلَ في إسناده وروايته من غير بيان ضعفه إذا كانَ في غير الأحكام والعقائد ، بل وفي الترغيب والتّرهيب من المواعظ والقصص وفضائل الأعمال ونحوها ، أمّا إذا كانَ في الأحكام الشّرعيّة من الحلال والحرام وغيرهما ، أو في العقائد كصفات الله تعالى ومَا يجوز ويستحيل عليه ، ونحو ذلك ، فلم يَروا التّساهُلَ في ذلك. وممّن نص على ذلك من الأئمة: عبد الرحمن بن مهدي ، وأحمد ابن حنبل ، وعبد الله بن المبارك وغيرهم )). انتهى

وقال العلامة عليٌّ بن برهان الدين الحلبي في (إنسان العيون في سيرة الأمين المأمون) ج1 ص3-4: 
(( لا يخفَى أنَّ السِّير تجمع الصّحيح والسّقيم ، والضعيف والبلاغ ، والمرسل والمنقطع ، والمعضل ، دون الموضوع ، ومن ثم قال الزين العراقي رحمه الله:
وليعلم الطالب أنَّ السِّيَرا * تجمع ما صح وما قد أنكرا )). انتهى 

ولهذا لم يذكر الحافظ السّيوطي السّند ، واكتفى بالإحالة .. فهذه الطريقة يتبعها كثير مِن العلماء في سرد السّير والقصص ، فيسمح فيها ما لا يُسمح في غيرها .. فيكتفون بالإحالة ..
ثمّ وما المشكلة في نسبة هذه المقولة لسيدنا عمر بن الخطاب (وخاصة أنّ الرواية لها أصل) معنى وعقلاً وبالقلب والرّوح .. فما قاله لا يختلف فيه أي إنسان عاقل سوي ، فلمَ الإنزعاج مِن نسبتها إلى سيدنا عمر رضي الله عنه ؟!

----------


## عبيدالله بن علي

وهذا السّند ابتداء مَن صاحب الكتاب:

*عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم بن ليث المصري أبو القاسم (ثـقـة) . 
قال عنه أبو حاتم: صدوق . 
وقال عنه النّسائي: لا بأس به .
وقال ابن يُونس: ثقة .
وذكره ابن حبان في الثّقات.
وقال القضاعي: كان مِن أهل الحديث عالماً بالتواريخ صنّف تاريخ مصر وغيره. 
(انظر تهذيب التهذيب ترجمة رقم ج6 ص188-189 لابن حجر) .ووثّقه الحافظ الدارقطني . 


*وأسد بن موسى بن إبراهيم الأموي ( ثـقـة ) .
كما قال النسائي واحتج به .
كذلك وثقة أبو سعيد بن يونس .
واستشهد به البخاري ، وقال مشهور الحديث ، يُقال له أسد السنّة .
وحتجّ به أبو داود .
(انظر: ميزان الإعتدال ج1 ص207 ، وانظر سير أعلام النبلاء ج10 ص162-163 كلاهما للذهبي ) . وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات ج8 ص136 . والعجلي في (معرفة الثقات) ص49 وقال: ثقة .


*وأمّا أبو عبدة هو يوسف بن عبدة الأزدي .
وثَّقه ابن معين .
وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات .
وقال عنه الذّهبي في (الكاشف) 2/400: ثقة . 
وقال العقيلي في أبي عبدة متبعاً لأحمد ابن حنبل: له مناكير عن حميد وثابت .
وقال عنه الحافظ ابن حجر في (التقريب): ليّن الحديث .

----------


## عبيدالله بن علي

وقول العقيلي فيه (له مناكير عن حميد وثابت) ، هذا الاصطلاح لا يفيد تضعيف الرّجل ؛ لأنّهم قد يقولون عن راوٍ: يروى المناكير ، وله مناكير ، ونحو ذلك ، ولا يُريدون بذلك تضعيفه ، بل قد يكون عندهم ثقة ويقولون فيه ذلك لتفرّده.
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في (مقدمة فتح الباري) في ترجمة ثابت بن عجلان الأنصاري: 
(( قال العقيلي: لا يُتابع على حديثه. وتعقّب ذلك أبو الحسن ابن القطان بأنّ ذلك لا يضرّه إلاّ إذا كثرتْ منه روايةُ المناكير ، وهو كما قال )). انتهى 
وقال الحافظ السّخاوي في (فتح المغيث) ص162:
(( قال ابن دقيق العيد في "شرح الإلمام": قولهم: "رَوَى مناكير" لا يقتضي بمجرّده تركَ روايته ، حتّى تكثر المناكير في روايته... )). انتهى

وأبو عبدة قليل الحديث بشهادة ابن حجر نفسه ، فمن أين له الإكثار من رواية المناكير تلك الكثرة الّتي تُرَدُّ بها روايته ويُحشر في الضّعفاء؟! وخاصّة إنّ بعض ما رواه لم ينفرد به ، وليس فيما يرويه شذوذاً!!.

هذا إنْ قلنا: إنّ العقيلي لا يُفهم من عبارته ضعف الرّجل ، ومع ذلك لو افترضنا أنّه يقصد ضعفه ، فحكمه عليه مردود! ؛ حتّى يكون الجرح مفسّراً ، فإنْ لم يكن مفسّراً يُرد ولا يُقبَل كما نص على ذلك أهل الشأن . 
أضف إلى هذا أنّ العقيلي نَفَسُه حادٌّ في جرح الرّواة ، حتّى إنّه طعن في الإمام العظيم شيخ المحدثين علي ابن المديني !! ، فردّ عليه الحافظ الذّهبي في (الميزان) ج2 ص230 وقال في ردّه: (( أفمالكَ عَقْـلٌ يا عُقَيْلِي؟! أتدر فيمن تتكلم؟! ... كأنّكَ لا تدري أنَّ كل واحدٍ من هؤلاء أوثق منك بطبقات؟! بل وأوثق من ثقاتٍ كثيرين لم توردهم كتابك)) . 

فإنْ تكلّم الإمام العقيلي في إمام الأئمة على ابن المديني بغير حُجّة ، فلا يُستبعد أنْ يطعن في أمثال يوسف بن عبدة أيضاً بغير حُجّة. 


وأما قول ابن حجر عنه (لين الحديث) فذلك عند الحافظ أي إنّه قليل الحديث ولم يثبت فيه ما يُترك حديثه من أجله ، ولم يُتابع فيما يرويه .

----------


## عبيدالله بن علي

وهذا القول من الحافظ لا يضر بالرّاوي ، ضراراً يُسقط روايته .

لأنّه مع قلة روايته للحديث فإنّه يُتابَع في بعض الروايات -لا كما أطلق الحافظ ابن حجر عليه (بشرطه ، وحكمه)- ؟! 
بل كيف بنا إذا علمنا أنَّ أمثال ابن معين المتشدد وابن حبان قد وثَّقاه ؟!

فحسبنا بابن معين توثيقاً ، فكيف إذا انضم إليه توثيق ابن حبان! قال الحافظ الذّهبي في (ذكر من يعتمد قوله في الرواة) ص171-172:
(( قسم منهم متعنِّتُ في التّوثيق ، متثبِّت في التّعديل، يغمز الرّاوي بالغلطتين والثلاث ، ويُليِّن بذلك حديثه ، فهذا إذا وَثَّق شخصاً فعَضَّ على قوله بناجذيكَ ، وتمسَّك بتوثيقه ... وابن معين وأبو حاتم والجُوْزَقاني: متعنـتون )). انتهى 
فما كُلّ راوٍ ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر في تقريبه وقال عنه لين الحديث ، يلزَم مِن ذلك أنّه قد توفّرت فيه تلك الشّروط الّتي اشترطها الحافظ على نفسه. (ارجع إلى مقدمة الشيخ محمد عوامة حفظه الله على التّقريب) . 

فهذا الرّاوي قد جاوز قنطرة الضّعفاء ، وهو في زُمرة المقبولين مما لا شكّ فيه ولا ريب ، وقد أخرج الطبراني في الأوسط حديثاً فيه يوسف بن عبدة عن محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة، وقال عنه الحافظ الهيثمي في (مجمع الزوائد) ج10 ص246 : (( رواه الطبراني في الأوسط وإسناده حسن )). 

وهذا تعديل مِن الحافظ الهيثمي ليوسف بن عبدة ، والحديث يطول ، وخير الكلام ما قلّ ودل . 
*وحميد بن أبي حميد الطويل ( ثـقـة ) .
إلاَّ أنّه كان يُدلّس في حديث أنس ، فعامة ما يحدث به عن أنس سمعه من ثابت البناني ، وهذه الرّواية رواها يوسف بن عبدة عنه وعن ثابت البناني. فهو على ثقته ولا يضره هنا ما وصفه به البعض من التدليس.

*وثابت بن أسلم البُناني هو الإمام العظيم ( الثـقـة ) .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5849

----------

